# A picture to Thank Sarah and Lonnie Whitworth



## Gini (Oct 11, 2008)

In April or May I received an e-mail from Sarah Whitworth asking if CMHR would like to have some items that they had. She explained their little guy Mouse had passed away suddenly and they had no need for these things. Since it was really soon after Mouse’s passing I asked that she think really long and hard about this and not to do things in haste. I also told her that CMHR would gladly accept her donation if she decided to let it all go.

The middle of June I received an e-mail asking me if CMHR was still interested. My DH and son traveled to Oregon and met with these wonderful people to pick up the donation. Just some of the items they brought home were the mini chuck wagon, 3 miniature budweiser harnesses, one beautiful regular driving harness, the Jerald cart that Streaker here on the forum has purchased. The training cart that will be on this auction and quite a few more items. CMHR board got together with separate monies and asked Kim, our Crabby Chicken on the forum to paint a portrait of Mouse for them. Lonnie and Sarah also at the same time lost a large draft horse Lonnie used to pull a larger Chuck wagon. His name was Bucky. We wanted to do something special for them so here is the portrait Kim did for the board.

The picture is of Mouse and Bucky their Draft. The plate that goes along with it is not finished yet but I think I'm going to send it later. I'm excited for them to receive this. What do you all think?


----------



## Seashells (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice gester





Those who give love, gather love


----------



## JourneysEnd (Oct 11, 2008)

Beautiful !


----------



## Connie P (Oct 11, 2008)

That photo is SO beautiful! I cannot wait for them to get it!


----------



## Keri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow! That's great!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 11, 2008)

Magnificent all around.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2008)

Very thoughtful gesture! Lovely picture!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 14, 2008)

It was so very gracious and loving for them to have made this fantastic donation. But, I am certain that they will forever cherish this picture that Kim has painted for them. It will give them the wonderful reminder of the love they shared with these two horses, in a way that the dusty harnesses could never do. Kim always produces a picture that "talks" to you and this is no exception.

This is a gesture that will share the heart that CMHR is truly about! Kudos to all.


----------

